# Pet Supplies+ brand aquarium heater



## zyntec724 (Sep 7, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone has used the Pet Supplies Plus brand aquarium heaters. I have looked in numerous places online and can't find any reviews on them. I just purchased one of their 50W fully submersible heaters for my 10 gallon tank. I haven't opened it up yet as it seems quite long, i would have to move some of the rocks around to keep the rubber bumper on the end from hitting. The heater that is currently in my tank came with a kit that i bought, i do believe it is a DeepBlue brand, it clamps to the edge of the tank, and the glass tube on it is about half the length of the one i just purchased. The DeepBlue heater is working just fine, but i wanted one that had the thermometer and numbers for adjustment.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

What I like to look for in a heater is the following. What kind of warranty does it have. Is it a name brand you can trust. Then the cost of the heater. 
I like the marineland heater. They come with a life time warranty. I also like the Aqueon heaters also. I don't care for any products that are made by deep blue. 
I hope this helps you out.


----------

